
Ask HN: Should I get a Masters degree? - csgraddegree
Ok, so I've been a software developer for 6 years, and I've had my Bachelors degree for 4.  I'm currently well paid ($115k+, not in the Valley).  I'm a good developer, and understand most of the fundamental concepts of building large-scale websites, along with the technologies that implement them.  The trouble I'm having with my career is that I can't move beyond being a "lowly software developer", and can't get jobs at more interesting places (I'm currently working at an ecommerce company).  The startup world doesn't really excite me... at least not any of those "social" things.  I want to work on something that will change the world (for reals though).  I would love to work on something like Google's autonomous cars.  But right now, even though I'm a good software developer, I don't have a chance in hell.<p>So, I've been thinking of how to get to the point I want to be.  I'm pretty sure I want to apply to a masters program in CS at a top university (MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, CMU), and probably wouldn't go unless I could get into one of those four.   This would hopefully allow me to meet the right people, and add some prestige to my resume... and hopefully teach me things I need to know.  So, is my line of thinking correct?  Would I be wasting my time by doing this?<p>I appreciate all your opinions.
======
siganakis
Hello, I was in a similar position the year before last. Essentially I was
well paid, but realized that my career was either going to go into management,
or had reached a plateau. Basically, much of the challenge of programming had
been lost and every project started looking the same.

I decided to do a Masters, but in Bioinformatics rather than CS.
Bioinformatics is basically the application of computing to biological data
sets, and in my case whole genome sequences.

I won't end up a bioinformatician as the money is no good, but the background
the course has provided in statistics looks like it will be very important in
my career development.

The most important thing about any Masters is the quality of research
projects. You will learn much more in conducting your own research than
through coursework, and it will put you in contact with really smart,
interesting people.

The good:

\- More free time to work on side projects / start a consulting, contracting
business

\- If your research is interesting, it will open up doors (my research is in
cancer at a world class cancer hospital, which seems to give my resume much
more credibility)

\- It gives you perspective on life, a chance to question what you really want
out of it

\- A different class of job opportunity becomes available, although this seems
to be related to your research (e.g. if your research project was in
driverless cars, I would expect that just about any tech company would at
least interview you just so they can chat about it!)

\- You'll experiment with new technologies. Before starting my studies I was
very much focussed on the Microsoft stack, but most of my research has now
been on the nix stack which means I now have a much more diverse skill set.

The bad:

\- Much less money. Even with contracting, there will be times when cash is
tight and expenses crop up (like needing to fix your car!)

\- Pressure to jump into a phd. Worse of all, you'll probably end up wanting
to do a phd, which is cool if you are young, but as you approach 30 the
thought of tying up another 4 years studying without making much money is
scary.

\- Exams, they don't suck any less now your older

Basically I think that going back to study has been one of my best decisions.
Its completely changed my career path for the better and given me a new sense
of excitement for my work.

[Edit: formatting]

